# Dead mans shoe mine - Bwlch Glas - Picture heavy-



## BandageHead (Jul 29, 2014)

First post, go easy on me... Hope the images show up....

Before I start, please take heed of a warning...
I am twitchy about posting half my photo's in fear of people who can do a better job with a camera, but half a job with getting in and out, giving it a go. These places are inherently dangerous, and yes, danger can be found everywhere, but, if you do have the need to go, ensure you have quite some experience with the ropes, take someone who has been before, and go slow.

This mine is called Bwlch Glas. 
Bwlch Glas Mine lies in the Cyneiniog valley, a few miles from the village of Talybont. 

Mining at this location didn't start until relatively late in comparison to many of the metal mines in Cardiganshire. After some early work during the 1880's, substantial production didn't occur until the early 1900's and was intermittently worked up to 1923. 

There are several levels which can be accessed on foot, but the holy grail is via rope access through a pocket shaft, and chamber.

Photos are posted raw, taken about 2+ years ago, so, yes, it is time to go again with better lighting and camera.

This is the ladder shaft, looking up from the base. It has 3 landings I think, each with ladder. The top level is the longest, with a bit of ladder missing.






Although the photo isn't too clear, you should be able to make out a rope in the middle... this is about 40m or so up (And 40m down!) from the base of the ladder shaft.





At the base of the cavernous drop into this chamber, the original ladders rest at the bottom, some with mahusive boulders sitting on top.





Again, looking up the chamber. 





At the base lies a persons shoe. You wouldn't leave a place like this without your shoe... so what happened to the owner?





Further on in, are the underground cages, designed to go deeper into the mine. Now, with cables cut, motors removed, resting on metal pipes. Water is everywhere, in adjoining workings higher up, and below.





Electrical light fitting. To the right, on the wooden post, is a 'Hammer signalling device'. Piece of wire runs to end of track, that wire is pulled, a hammer lifts up and down, striking a plate, signalling the lift operator to pull, press, push whatever he has to to do his job!





Cages once more





Beyond the cages run a couple of passage ways, terminating shortly after. 





Through another entrance point is a main roadway, pretty wet





Yours truly wading on through. No, I'm not wearing a lifejacket... that's all me...





The treat at the end is this:





A Barrel mounted for taking into deeper level via shaft behind it (Now flooded)





Finally, this, all though not so clear, appears to be a thunderbox (Toilet)





Thanks for looking, sorry the pictures aren't the best, it gives excuse to go again I guess, and I haven't covered half of what I should have, or the surface features, just seeing if I can post... then lets do it again! . (Hopefully the pictures show also!)


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2014)

No need to apologise for the photos! Cheers for sharing them!
It's a nightmare taking pics underground, and theres are lit and in focus, job done! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done mate. Takes me back to my Caving days.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 29, 2014)

Absolute class! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 29, 2014)

Its a good site this one with plenty to see


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 30, 2014)

It looks very dangerous down there but extremely cool!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thats a great collection of shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

Great job and good write up, thanks!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 10, 2014)

TERRIFIC !!! Wonderful write up and what a great explore - perhaps a little more exercise on the sphincter gland than I would usually like but well worth it for the results !! Humidity underground is a real pain when taking phots and something that you don't always think about until you arrive. You've done really well - lets have some more !!


----------

